# one parent entitlements



## abi2007 (27 Nov 2007)

Hi I'm a single parent and have recently changed position and hours in my job. My weekly income is 305 before tax, i also recieve 90 fis and 100 maintenance. When i looked on line to see if i was entilted to one parent family payment i worked out i'd get 65 euro a week based on the web page stating i could earn up to 400 per week, when i called them to double check this i was told i could get 132 per week based on a weekly income limit of 465. was wondering if anyone knows if the fis income limit has changed too as the web page states 480? Also am i entitled to get bin tags?


----------



## z105 (27 Nov 2007)

Lone parent ? You might find what you need here - [broken link removed] or


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

Do you claim the one parent family tax credit?

[broken link removed]

And any other common tax credits to which you are entitled?

Are you paying too much tax? A guide to tax credits

I presume that you should contact your local authority to see if you are entitled to a subsidy/waiver on waste management charges?


----------



## abi2007 (27 Nov 2007)

I do claim one parent tax credits, didn't realise that was possible till my daughter was two..... no body tells you these things. Thats what i love about this web site, you find out so much.

Wasn't sure who to contact about the bin tags, thanks for your help will ring my local authority tomo.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

abi2007 said:


> I do claim one parent tax credits, didn't realise that was possible till my daughter was two.....


You can backdate claims for outstanding tax relief by up to 4 tax years - i.e. back to 2003 this year just in case that helps?


> Wasn't sure who to contact about the bin tags, thanks for your help will ring my local authority tomo.


For example _Dublin City Council _have some info about the bag label waiver [broken link removed] but I don't know what _Local Authority _area you are in.


----------



## busymam (27 Nov 2007)

Abi

A few questions

1. How many children have you got?

2. Are you paying rent or mortgage because a certain amount of maintenance can be disregarded for OFP?

3. Is your maintenance official (through a court order) or an ad hoc arrangement?


----------



## abi2007 (30 Nov 2007)

one Child, Mortgage 798 per month and maintence of 100 euro per week through court order.


----------



## busymam (2 Dec 2007)

Abi

Based on the figures you gave here's my estimate of One-Parent Family (OFP) you may be entitled to.

Maintenance: you get €100 a week. €95.23 can be disregarded for housing costs (mortgage) and half the remainder is counted as means. €100 - €95.23 = €4.77 /2 = €2.38.

Income: €305 - €146.50 (disregard) = €158.50. This is halved to give means from employment which is €79.25.

Your total means should be €81.63 assuming that you don't have savings of more than €20,000.

Your One-Parent Family Payment should be €110.80 plus €22 for your child giving you a weekly OFP payment of €132.80. http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect3.html#3.7

Your Family Income Supplement may have to be re-calculated taking into account your OFP but the maintenance you get is not taken into account for this calculation.

I hope this helps.


----------

